# Sunday night into Monday...



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Something coming along...they're not saying too much about it yet...colder trend coming back and according to weatherguys, be with us for a while to come (yay!) Will be watching this system closely...as for tonight, just some sleet and the a lot of rain except for way up north...


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;483514 said:


> Something coming along...they're not saying too much about it yet...colder trend coming back and according to weatherguys, be with us for a while to come (yay!) Will be watching this system closely...as for tonight, just some sleet and the a lot of rain except for way up north...


I have been watching this thing like a hawk. The models are bouncing around all over the place. We should know a lot more within the next 48hrs.

Lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Here in Michigan, I got screwed!! yesterday called for 4+", today changed forcast to trace to 1":crying::crying::crying:


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

as much as i have been praying to god i hope it does not snow much sunday into monday because this would be the third time i canceled my appt for my next leg operation, my pins in my leg are driving me crazy and need to get my pins taking out and rod adjusted, pretty painful when she gets cold!

DR is hard to get an appt, this would be my third time, hope it does not snow monday much, at least if i am done by 12 that would be fine, but i doubt it seeing it takes us 2-230 am until about 9 or 10 at night. good thing but not good in this case


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have heard some good things about the storm for eastern new england. It looks like a lot of the models are showing snow for that area. They are not sure what the amounts are yet but It looks like we will get something at least. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

TurbDies2500;484180 said:


> I have heard some good things about the storm for eastern new england. It looks like a lot of the models are showing snow for that area. They are not sure what the amounts are yet but It looks like we will get something at least. Keep your fingers crossed.


NECN is "talking" about a coastal storm that will expand offshore and leave "plowable snow" depending on the storm track. He mentions as much as 6-8" and then says "well, plowable snow can be as little as 2-3" right??" LOL

Definitely sounds like something that we need to watch for the Monday morning commuters...(getting them plowed, I mean) fingers crossed.....


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I heard 6-8 then I heard it was all going out to sea. Need more plowing money bad, BUT I am not enthused about plowing over all this thawed out mud. About half of my accounts are dirt, and my biggest account is unimproved dirt, not even gravel so it really sucks to plow if the ground isn't frozen.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

*looking good now!*

Sunday night storm


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Kramer;484908 said:


> Sunday night storm


Indeed Kramer..............indeed.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

JBMiller616;484960 said:


> Indeed Kramer..............indeed.


Yup...what I just heard...12"+ in the SE portions of NH and Merrimac Valley!!!

Looks like a busy Monday...! Temps are still really high...I hope it gets colder so the ground can start freezing up again...


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

The are saying a possible good dumping for NYC and the I 95 corridor with the storm 100 miles off the coast... I hope it stays there!!! I am in weather man mode...


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like its coming. Hopefully it can cool down a little before it gets here. Southern New Hampshire is right in the 12+ line. I like.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm in the 12+. I've heard 12'14". I really need a good freeze. All my driveways are mud right now.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

looks like I'm in the 0" range WTH


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't feel alone Stone, nothing here either.

Good luck to everybody else. payuppayup


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

stone devil, 

we are right on the line it looks like it, them lines do not mean much at all, but jim burton said 3-6 on wjac today, goodluck


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

First Time Out;485090 said:


> I'm in the 12+. I've heard 12'14". I really need a good freeze. All my driveways are mud right now.


wow, twelve feet fourteen inches? Is that a misprint? or do you mean thirteen feet two inches? Either way, that's too much for my little truck to handle.

Just messin' with ya

Half my accounts are mud. I'll be plowing about 12 inches of snow and four inches of mud.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I like how central masschusetts is just a blur if its the light blue or dark blue.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Detroitdan;485124 said:


> wow, twelve feet fourteen inches? Is that a misprint? or do you mean thirteen feet two inches? Either way, that's too much for my little truck to handle.
> QUOTE]
> Hahahaha. I have fat fingers. Sorry. I honestly do know what the difference bewteen ' and " is. I promise.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

' = feet and " = inches..lol


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

*Twc 36hr forecast*

Tomorrow Night SE PA

Rain/Snow 32F

Cloudy with rain and snow in the evening, becoming all snow late. Low 32F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Snow accumulating *3 to 5 inches.*

Finally................................ hopefully


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

8-14 inches of snow for monday morning


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I really hope it snows allot around 4am here so I have no school and don't have to turn the truck over to my father when i have to go to school at 7......do the snowdance!!!


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

well its about time we need some snow around here i mean it january in the northeast


----------



## Lou Braun (Dec 23, 2006)

Snow! Ready to go!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

NiteLord;485210 said:


> Tomorrow Night SE PA
> 
> Rain/Snow 32F
> 
> ...


I heard that earlier this morning as well. On KYW 1060 about an hour ago, they are saying now 1-3 but we'll see! Your a bit north west of me so you moght get more!!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i've heard, 1-3, 4-6 and 5-8. What a range  but what a potential payout payuppayup


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been hearing a steady 12"+ for central CT


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

When does accuweather update? They haven't updated since 3:30 today.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I just heard 6-10 for the city and longisland. And another storm on thursday. Lets hope this is true


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

NiteLord;485210 said:


> Tomorrow Night SE PA
> 
> Rain/Snow 32F
> 
> ...


I hope your right but I don't think things are in our favor. It's been way too warm for too long... The ground will never get cold enough for it to hang around-- if it ain't rain when it shows:realmad:... But I'll keep hopin!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

who said henry was right hehehehe ?payup new england boys are getting more then me hopefully storm will track will favor me lol


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

scitown;485529 said:


> When does accuweather update? They haven't updated since 3:30 today.


Check with noaa.gov, they updated about an hour ago.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i just heard 8-12 on the coast


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I am on the boston south shore and have heard 3-6, 5-8, 6-12 who knows???? I have seen enough this year haha. We got 65 degrees last week I am ready for spring. Like thats gonna happen.


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Before the storm arrives, the second half of the weekend will be a bit cooler by about 10 degrees with increasing cloudiness. A storm that has yet to develop will do so tomorrow to our south, off the mid-Atlantic coast and then move in our direction. The track the storm takes will dictate how much snow we receive here in Connecticut and recently, our computer models are starting to agree on exactly what will happen. We expect the snow to start Sunday night, come down heavy at times Monday morning (this could be quite troublesome for the morning commute) and then begin winding down during the afternoon/evening. As of now, when all said and done, much of the state will receive between 8 to 14 inches of snow! The exception will be southeastern CT where some mixing may occur and will keep totals to the range of 5 to 10 inches.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont care from 2-11.9" lol it all pays the same - its the magic 12" mark i like! ill actually plow with a big grin on my face knowing my paycheck will be double  i hope we get a ton, we lost pretty much all snow base for snowmobiling, and ive been reminded of last january


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

Stratford, CT 06614

*Sunday Night, Jan 13*Low: 34 °F RealFeel®: 19 °F
Considerable cloudiness, becoming breezy late with a mix of snow and rain, accumulating 2-4 inches

*Monday, Jan 14*
High: 37 °F RealFeel®: 23 °F
Morning snow, accumulating an additional 1-3 inches; otherwise, windy with considerable clouds


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

my magic number is 9 inches and all the rates change


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

NOAA is giving 7-11 inches total here on Cape Ann. We'll see. Ground is not hard enough at the moment. At least the gravel drives will scrape well.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

ground is frozen here. payup ..too bad we got dropped from 6+ down to only 2-4".  guess we will have to wait and see. dang shoreline!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

10elawncare;485783 said:


> ground is frozen here. payup ..too bad we got dropped from 6+ down to only 2-4".  guess we will have to wait and see. dang shoreline!


how the heck is your ground frozen? my yard it like walking on a sponge. 8-15 is our forecast


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

10elawncare;485783 said:


> ground is frozen here. payup ..too bad we got dropped from 6+ down to only 2-4".  guess we will have to wait and see. dang shoreline!


i,m in the ice box of the state and the ground here hasnt been frozen all year


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

06HD BOSS;485828 said:


> how the heck is your ground frozen? my yard it like walking on a sponge. 8-15 is our forecast


Boss, it looks like we're going to get a good dumping!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JB- im right below you in Rocky Hill. They just said bands of heavy snow could sit over parts of the state just dumping up to 3" and hour! and depending where the bands sit those areas could see maybe more than 15" of snow. all in a 12 hour time frame, thats nuts!


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well it's about time we got some action like this. Northern CT has been getting all the action. My GF lives in Suffield and they got like 6in on New Years Day when we got all rain.

Its going to be a busy day tomorrow!!

Gotta head over to Butler Power Equipment to pick up a few things in a little bit.


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Omg they just issued a HEAVY SNOW WARNING FOR THE SHORELINE HELLS YEA


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

PlowingRedneck;485881 said:


> Omg they just issued a HEAVY SNOW WARNING FOR THE SHORELINE HELLS YEA


yeah but isnt that like 3 inches to you guys ???.....J/K


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Accu weather


Sunday Morning Comments
Sunday, January 13, 2008
STORM IS COMING...TIME FOR THE DETAILS...

Below is an animation of the radar from the NMM model. It shows the heavy precipitation developing late today and riding up the coast through New England. It also shows that during the storm, the weather becomes highly convective which means thunder within the snow and rain that comes through. 

I am still concerned about the boundary layer temps during the storm. The boundary layer is the lower part of the atmosphere where we live. If the convection and dynamic cooling from an intensify storm can overcome the warmer surface temps, than I would agree that some places are going to get a big dump. But I rather stay on the conservative side of things with this storm given the previous storms that have gone through. I still like the top end of the storm at 6 inches, and yes, I can see 8 or 9 inches across VT, NH and parts of interior New England. This is not a big storm, but a rather small, compact storm that will produce a quick shot of snow. You have to look at the excitement of the storm. Just the other day it was in the 60s and now we are facing a snowstorm. Actually, we are facing two snowstorms, the next one coming later in the week for the Appalachians. 

Will see what happens


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Get ready boys. It's almost safe to say that no matter what we will be pushing tomorrow. I'm ready. Plow is on, piles are pushed back, tractor is filled with diesel, and 20 gallong in another tank ready for use. These last few days of warmth have been nice, but I'm ready for some (or a lot) of snow. No if that mud would freeze up over night I'd be really happy.


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

lol idk what to believe ill just sleep the night away and hopefully when i wake up there will be some white money on the ground thats all i have to do


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I gotta go get all of the wet sand out of the back of my truck now, and go get some dry stuff.

The line is going to be a mile long to get on the scales


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

I was doing that this morning and boy everyone else had the same dam idea good luck lol


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Dunning Sand isn't starting storm loading until 9:00 tonight!!! WTF!!!


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

town just called me 

have to be at the highway barn at 130 


i need cash man


----------



## jvcski (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm located in Southern NH as well and it looks like it will get down to about 28 degrees but I am fearing this snow will be heavy. With 12+ inches expected I hope everyone takes care of their equipment it is going to S*@K to move. good luck to all Plow Safe.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

06HD BOSS;485828 said:


> how the heck is your ground frozen? my yard it like walking on a sponge. 8-15 is our forecast


 I was up at 5am.. it was then :laugh: the pool was frozen too but by the time i went back out it was like walking on a sponge. so.. yea...


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

FteNelson;486108 said:


> town just called me
> 
> have to be at the highway barn at 130
> 
> i need cash man


What town is already making calls so early? I am starting to wonder if I will get a call from Hingham. Town or city?


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

CDOT has just been called in lol for the shoreline at 712 pm with contractors due in at 1 am


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

:bluebounc purplebou come on phone!! ring ring ring! purplebou :bluebounc Coooooooome oooooon! Cant make em call but I can try.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Im in Hudson NH. I have accounts in Hudson n Litchfield and I sub for a couple of guys. I will be up at 2 am. I used this week to reinforce my plow/truck frame, install my wings and reinforce them ( found the weak points) installed a backup alarm and my back up camera. Changed my fluid and painted my equipment. I got 8 bags of salt and as many of all purpose sand in the back of bed. I pushed a few banks that were in the way back today so am all set for 12+. BRING IT ONpurplebou:redbouncepayup.. It was a nice week off but time to play now lol. If anyone needs a hand that is local to me just holla.603-660-1629. And if you get stuck I have my strap and chain. Have fun guys and be safe.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

streetfogg will you travel to Derry/Chester area if needed? We can always take on accounts too but you never know when a truck might go down and what not so great to have your number! Give us a call if you ever need help as well 603-571-0822 ... be safe and have fun


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm hoping my old truck holds together for one more storm. Just did a front wheel bearing and hub last week, (it was broken in two) but I still have some pretty bad driveline vibration. Have an appointment Tuesday morning to get the pinion looked at and the driveshaft balanced. Man it's hard running the controls with my fingers crossed!
Took all my sand out and washed the truck bed out the other day. Probably should have left it in, but I couldn't stand the sound of the salt eating the truck. Nowhere to get anything for weight today, so I'll have to make it empty until someone opens tomorrow.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Detroitdan;486429 said:


> I'm hoping my old truck holds together for one more storm. Just did a front wheel bearing and hub last week, (it was broken in two) but I still have some pretty bad driveline vibration. Have an appointment Tuesday morning to get the pinion looked at and the driveshaft balanced. Man it's hard running the controls with my fingers crossed!
> Took all my sand out and washed the truck bed out the other day. Probably should have left it in, but I couldn't stand the sound of the salt eating the truck. Nowhere to get anything for weight today, so I'll have to make it empty until someone opens tomorrow.


 HAHA. Try crossing your toes. You only need one foot anyway. Good luck with the truck. Good luck with the storm.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks, I need all the good luck I can get.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

more than likely rain here. Storm passed through when it was just over freezing temps.


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*anyone hear about nyc*

hey guy hope this is a real one new york got cheated out of snow 3 times i need this snow bad or i could be out on my butt lol anyone hear about nyc what we are getting ???
well i'll be here waitting for some one to let me know it said 1 to 3 inch but is rainning like hell now


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm leaning towards a BUST ! The temps need to drop like a rock...HARD and FAST to get any good snow...and it needs to do it like NOW !:realmad::angry:


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

scitown;486210 said:


> What town is already making calls so early? I am starting to wonder if I will get a call from Hingham. Town or city?


town of rockland
ive known the highway super since i was 3 so he always has me show up early as all hell

i load all the sanders and if theres still plows on i help hook em up for em


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

*i hope not*

:crying: i hope not i hope we get something even 2 1/2 is good for me most of my contracts are 1 to 6 so i am preying to the snow gods right now


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

MM and DD If you need me just call. I can make it out if you need me. That's just the way I am.. and I have GPS so I can find ya.lol 603-660-1629


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Finally Snowing At 145 Am With A Dusting Be Safe Out There Boys Looks Like They Might Be A Lil Under On Their Estimations


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

snowing hard here like they said it would payup


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

woke up at 2:07 and the snow is here coming down like crazy right now, should be getting the call to head out soon.

Good luck boys and be safe everyone take your time, watch out for stupid drivers going to be a very messy morning.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

sitting around 3" now. its damn heavy stuff too, trees are saggin like crazy. the guessers are still saying 7-10" but I don't know where its supposed to be coming from, looks like the tail end is going to be lighter?


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

i couldnt tell ya im getting slammed here at 33 degrees went out to check around and put my shovel out and i was wtf lol.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

only 1.5 inch over here


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

snow just stopped i hope it comes back!!:realmad:


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

the paper guy just came thru left tracks and they ARE COVERED lol omg and i still dont see a end lol


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

Detroitdan;486429 said:


> I'm hoping my old truck holds together for one more storm. Just did a front wheel bearing and hub last week, (it was broken in two) but I still have some pretty bad driveline vibration. Have an appointment Tuesday morning to get the pinion looked at and the driveshaft balanced. Man it's hard running the controls with my fingers crossed!
> Took all my sand out and washed the truck bed out the other day. Probably should have left it in, but I couldn't stand the sound of the salt eating the truck. Nowhere to get anything for weight today, so I'll have to make it empty until someone opens tomorrow.


Cordwood works great for ballast, if you've got it.
Good luck with the drivetrain problems!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like another bust!! Raining like heck with a little mixed in hail. Looks like a band of snow on the way. Unless it dumps fast on us it looks like a non-event for us. :angry:


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

i dunno raining hard here right now


----------



## amscapes03 (Nov 24, 2003)

some 12 inches+.............it's friggin 38 degrees out


----------



## amscapes03 (Nov 24, 2003)

wow...........temp has dropped over 5 degrees in the last 35 minutes. lots of heavy flakes coming down........nothing stickin yet


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Only thing that stuck here was the rain! I don't know whether to be :angry: or :crying: about all the payup we lost!


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I have 2" right now. One local station is saying now 2 to 4 and another is saying 7 to 12. I guess it is all up in the air right now.


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Its very strange i am getting hammered by heavy wet snow with 2 inches on the ground guess what that means TRIGGER TIME be safe out there


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

paponte;486617 said:


> Looks like another bust!! Raining like heck with a little mixed in hail. Looks like a band of snow on the way. Unless it dumps fast on us it looks like a non-event for us. :angry:


I just got back in- scraped slush off about 25 houses in 3 hrs- made some decent $. If I was a plow guy I would have made 0$ this year- instead I shovel & snowblow so I've been out 3x already this season and at least made some $ to cover expenses for the season. If I were a seasonal contract plow guy then that's another story, but I charge per event. Now these dinky little storms I'll only charge 1/2 the normal rate for 1-4" snowfall, but it takes me 1/4 the time. payup

Since the 2007 Valentine's Day massacre ice event I haven't even used a snowblower- almost 1 year of nothing but slushy and icy messes. At least the last 5-6 events have been unplowable, unblowable, but profitable. No shoveling after the plows either!

I'd rather have these 1" deals than 4" since it's easier- less $, but much easier.

This might be my last year with this waiting around for it to snow -only to see rain crap. I might make more $ next year by selling my snowblowers if this warming trend continues.

Whateva! Good luck to us all.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

PlowingRedneck;486629 said:


> Its very strange i am getting hammered by heavy wet snow with 2 inches on the ground guess what that means TRIGGER TIME be safe out there


Dah nah nah nah, nah nah, nah nah...Trigga Time (think MC Hammer if u weren't already!)
xysport


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Bust, This sucks I am seriously beginning to think that I should have become a Meteorologist.:realmad:


Jason


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

JPMAKO;486636 said:


> Bust, This sucks I am seriously beginning to think that I should have become a Meteorologist.:realmad:
> 
> Jason


Yepp,,,. again! Not even a coating! This sucks!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

where in ffld im in here its alll slush


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Getting hammered up here by the NH/MA line. 3" and rising!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

we were suppose to get 3-7 up here in upstate ny. we got a dusting!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> just got back in- scraped slush off about 25 houses in 3 hrs- made some decent $


Slush??? What slush??? Unless I wanted to put the squeeze on there was nothing to scrape out this way! :angry:


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;486641 said:


> Getting hammered up here by the NH/MA line. 3" and rising!


Great! The fsnow just reached Camden Maine about an hour ago--not much accumulation yet but they're saying 5-10 inches by nightfall. Looks like we'll get storm number 6 for the season today. Was starting to look like mud season around here since New Year's.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

paponte;486702 said:


> Slush??? What slush??? Unless I wanted to put the squeeze on there was nothing to scrape out this way! :angry:


about 1/2 to 3/4" - some houses I skipped, some needed a bit here and there- most of the houses I'd normally charge 50$ for up to 4" I'm only gonna bill for $20 at most- my customers are mostly elderly and are happy I'm there no matter how little snow we get. It only takes 1 broken hip..................


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Funny how close it was and not hitting here yet. I'm not far from Groveland, they already had 3 when I had a dusting. Now I've got 4-5 in the last two hours. Going out now.


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Just in from plowing two and half inches of slush and make some decent money. Might have to go back out again tonight to sand. How did everyone make out so far besides people getting the BUST:realmad:


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

some needed it some didnt, trumbull got some good snow. heavy but not slush like we got in stratford.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

nothing but rain in the end here.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We ended up with 10" of very wet heavy snow. The mud never froze, so that made it even more fun. I never thought I'd use the plow shoes, but they came in handy today. We had about 4" and 6 AM and then it just started to come down hard and ended around noon.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

I got no more then two inches at the very most in my area. When it started to rain at the beginning of the storm I knew the totals would be low. It was another disappointment just like new years eve. Some of my commercials just needed salting:angry: I cant complaint at least it was something, some guys got all rain.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

Got nothing here. A snow shower around 10:30 this morning. Was laying on the grass but that was it. It's all gone now. Put the plow and spreader on for nothing. Supposedly more coming for Thursday into Friday.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

GL&M;487022 said:


> Got nothing here. A snow shower around 10:30 this morning. Was laying on the grass but that was it. It's all gone now. Put the plow and spreader on for nothing. Supposedly more coming for Thursday into Friday.


Yea thats what im hearing too. Lets hope we get more then we got this morning lolpayup


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

When I went out it was coming down hard, thought sure it would be a double bill event. Petered out, by the time I finished my route it was over. So when Igo back out to clean up, maybe the first couple I can bill twice, depends on what is there since I plowed. Either way I'll have to plow them off again. Should be able to bill twice but a lot of people squawk if it isn't a foot. I think we got maybe 7 inches here. Nice light fluffy powder, easy to plow off pavement or ice, but I'm digging in the mud. THought we'd have heavy wet snow but it wasn't.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

Detroitdan I could have posted that same exact post as that is what we ran into as well. Some will get charged the reduced 2nd push rate, some will get a clean up cheaper rate, and some got it for free. Just the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

mmplowing;487637 said:


> Detroitdan I could have posted that same exact post as that is what we ran into as well. Some will get charged the reduced 2nd push rate, some will get a clean up cheaper rate, and some got it for free. Just the way the cookie crumbles.


I dont have a reduced second push rate, but I should. I charge full price if I have to plow it a whole second time with several more inches. I do a cleanup for free, which usually means I'm pretty much plowing my whole route a second time for nothing, if it's less than about 10 inches. Its supposed to be get windrows and mailboxes and such, but I end up clearing off an inch or so, so basically Im redoing the whole job. But I hate to charge someone for plowing off an inch, so I just call it a cleanup. I've always done the second push at full price, just the way it was taught to me, but it actually seems to me that I should reduce the second, then people wouldn't squawk as much and I wouldn't debate whether to charge a second time or not.


----------

